# Propagating Lindernia Rotundifolia



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

Probably a very basic pruning question:

So I'm growing lindernia like crazy, but it doesn't seem to be readily creating the side shoots. Is there a way to force these side shoots to develop more stems/promote bushy growth?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Try cutting the tall stems into sections with 3-4 nodes each and replanting them. Probably stronger light would encourage more branching, also.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated' and it's finally starting to branch out. It doesn't seem to be as prominent or bushy as other plants, but I think this is partially because it's not a leafy plant. 

What I ended up doing recently is letting it "over grow." It reached the surface and some of it started to grow through the surface but it also forced the plant to branch. From there, I cut both the main stem and the branch and some of them grow 2 branches in the place of the prior.

This was what worked for me but I'm in a high tech tank, so it's a fairly fast grower for me too.

Kenny


----------

